# Notebook HD in PC



## genesys (13. Mai 2004)

HI!
ich möchte nen mini ITX-Pc bauen und muss wos nur geht platz sparen . . .
hab ne 2GB notebook festplatte . . .
gibts irgend ne möglichkeit, die über den IDE port eines normalen Mainboards laufen zu lassen


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Genesys

Ja die gibt es.
Kuck zum Beispiel mal Hier
Kannst auch einfach mal nach Adapter hdd 2,5" 3,5" bei Google suchen.

Mfg Niky


----------



## ToniCE (16. Mai 2004)

Oder beim Fachhändler deines Vertrauens nachfragen, die können auch meistens Tipps zum einbau geben und die Preise für so einen Adapter sind (meistens) nicht höher als im Versandhandel.

Ich selbst habe mich schwer getan mit dem Anschluss so eines Adapters... Hat viele Versuche gedauert, bis ich raus hatte, wie rum man das Teil anstecken muss...


----------

